

Bootleg.css - Twitter Bootstrap JS redone with CSS - davezatch
http://labs.thecssninja.com/bootleg/

======
davezatch
Btw, I just found this, not the creator. Yeah, there are some issues, e.g.
clicking to open a new modal inside a current one just scrolls to the top, but
I always like to see how people can hack around these things, and checkboxes
can be pretty powerful.

~~~
jamesbrennan
The checkboxes are genius. I've never considered restyling checkboxes using a
label - very good.

------
fieldforceapp
We used the same CSS themed button technique recently on our Bootstrap based
site, we got the idea from @inserthtml

[http://www.inserthtml.com/2012/06/custom-form-radio-
checkbox...](http://www.inserthtml.com/2012/06/custom-form-radio-checkbox/)

------
alxndr
Neat idea.

Chrome on an iPhone 4:

The modal is positioned and sized awkwardly, too narrow and low. Also when
hitting the close X, it seems like the color and font styling including
backdrop disappear before the animation starts, which is a little jarring.

------
patrickaljord
Posted this yesterday, somehow it never made it to the front page
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4884403>

~~~
untog
It has a lot to do with what time of day you post:

<http://hnpickup.appspot.com/>

------
seivan
Performs better than the JS versions. Could be good for SaaS services that
target developers that you know have a high probability of running *nix
systems.

------
uxwtf
This post looks weird when opened with Pulse on iPad:
<http://i.imgur.com/XyCst.jpg?1>

~~~
timerickson
Haha, it seems to have decided the content of "Example tabs" is the main
article/content of the page.

ps. That text was generated with <http://hipsteripsum.me>

------
bicknergseng
Anyone else seeing the Chrome anti-aliasing bug during the css animations?
Text gets thinner for the duration of the animation.

------
killahpriest
I don't get it....

------
whyhellothere
Reminds me of the good old bad old days of web design, mis-using elements to
make the browser do what you want. I don't think it's such a bad thing,
although these days not needed so much.

------
camus
Maybe because these tricks do not work on old browsers ? that's why Bootstrap
uses javascript.

